# صالون المنتدى



## بحبــــــــــك يا يسوع (28 مارس 2010)

صالون المنتدى


صالون نجوم مش بس  صالون كباقي الصالونات ،،
عالم من الجمال

بنقدم نصائح وحلول للبنات
بتعاني من خلل ببشرتك 

بتتغلبي باختيار المكياج الصيفي اللي بيناسبك

مكياج بيتناسب مع جميع الاعمار

نصائح لك

مواضيع تشمل 

*البشرة 

الشعر 

المكياج 

العطور 

الازياء

.....*

(بدايتي مع الجمال )







كلنا نحب الجمال  ونتأثر به وكل إنسان فيه شئ من الجمال على تفاوت 
درجات الجمال .....

البنت 
يراها ناس يقولون : إنها  بارعة الجمال 
ويقول غيرهم : هي عاديه 
ويقول أخرون: ليس فيها من الجمال شئ 
وقيل قديماً : الناس فيما يعشقون مذاهب 
وقيل : كل مشغول بشئ متسامح فيما سواه 
فالمشغولون بالعيون يسامحون فيما عداها من المواصفات والمشغولون بالشعر  كذلك 


||-¤¦¤... كوني جميلة أو  اصمــتي !!!...¤¦¤-|| 


أحيانا نسمع من يقول: إن الجمال جمال  الروح... 
و أحيانا نقول أن جمال الشكل لا يختلف عليه اثنان.... إلا أنه في واقع  الأمر 

كثيرا ما نختلف فيه. فمنا من يرى الجمال بتقاطيع الوجه... و منا من يراه  ببياض 

لون البشرة...... أو سمارها... و هناك من يرى أن الرشاقة هي أساس  الجمال.... 

أو الشعر الطويل.... هذا يعني أن لكل منا طابع مختلف و زوايا جمالية لها من  

يقدرها و يعجب بها.... لأن مقاييس الجمال قد اختلفت. 


و لكنها اتفقت عند ملتقى آخر.... الخُـلق. (بضم الخاء!) 

ما أسعد المرأة التي تجمع بين .. بهاء الطلة و لطافة المظهر و رقة العبير  .. 

وحلاوة الروح .. وذكاء العقل .. وطيبة القلب و حنان اللمسات .. و عذوبة 

الحديث… فليس الأمر كما يراه المثل الفرنسي الشهير (كوني جميلة .. واصمتي!)  

وكــأن المرأة الجميلة لا حاجة لها بأن تتحدث و لا تتكلم و لا أن تقوم بفعل  

شيء.. حيث يكفي مشاهدتها فقط!!! بالأحرى تمثال! 


الجمال الظاهري مهم... و أهميته بالعناية بما أعطانا الله تعالى من نعم....  

المحافظة على الرشاقة... العناية بالشعر... العناية بالبشرة و الصحة.... و  لكن 

في نفس الوقت علينا التسليم إلى أن الجمال الظاهري رصيد قابل للإفلاس يوماً  

ما…. و المرأة الذكية هي التي تحقق الموازنة بحيث أن لا تجعل ملابسها و 

المبالغة في زينتها الصناعية و أناقة مظهرها شغلها الشاغل فتنسى بها 

الأخلاق والسلوك الفاضل و اللباقة و المحبة الحقيقية و العطاء! والميزان  الصحيح 

هو: "أن تعطي كل ذي حقٍ حقه" . فاعتني بمظهرك و جمالك و عطرك و 

نظافتك... و بمظهر بيتك و جماله و صحته بالقدر الذي لا يفقدك الموازنة في 

جميع الأمور لا سيما المهمة منها. و ضعي نصب عينيك و في المقام الأول الرضا  

بالله عز و جل و دينه و نبيه صلى الله عليه و سلم. 


رائحتك بالصيف 






لتلفتي نظر زوجك برائحة مميزة  







~~ الـــطـــريـــقــه الاولـــى ~~ 

بعد الاستحمام طبعا يكون جسمك  رطب ضعي عليه







بودره الاطفال (بيبي جونسن) او اي بودره تحبيها 
بودره زهور الريف معطره برائحه الكاميليا 
وبعدين وزعيها على جسمك عامه ..

يعني حطي البودره وجسمك رطب شوي
مو مره عااد لا تنشفيه بس خلي فيه شوي موية..


طبعا اذاجف جسمك بيطلع لونه اشهب من هالبودره 
بعدين ضعي رشات خفيفه من عطرك المفضل
او عطر المسك من عبد الصمد القرشي
او من نفس عطر البودره الي انتي حطيتها ..

وبعدين بشوفين النتيجه الروعه وبتستمتعين بجسم كالحرير من ناحية الملمس 
وكالعبير من ناحية الرائحة . 

~~ الــطـــريـــقـــة الـــثـــانــيــه ~~

بعد الاستحمام طبعا يكون جسمك  رطب رشيه بعطر خفيف مثل الي قلت بالطريقه الاولى
ياعطر المسك من عبد الصمد القرشي او عطر الليمون او اي عطر انتي تحبينه 

لكي يختلط بما بقي من ماء على جسمك .. 
طبعا في هذي الفترة يكون عندك المبخره مليانه جمر
تضعين فيها عود او معمول العود ..
وبعدين تدخنين جسمك كله 
وحاولي تطولين شوي وانتي تدخنين جسمك يعني يكون اقل شي خمس دقايق
علشان يتشرب الجسم باالريحه كويس. 
وبعدهااا راح تنعمين بـ ريحه وااااااااااااو لمدة اسبوع كامل ..

~~ مـــــــــــــــلاحــــــظه  هــــــــــامــه ~~



عند استخدامك لطريقه هذي لأول  مره انصحك بـ 
الاستمرار في المداومه عليهاا .. لمدة اسبوع كامل .. لتثبت وتتركز الرائحه  في جسمك ..
ويارب تكون الطريقه عجبتكم لأنهااا بصراحه روعه 









_وصفة لتبيض الاسنان _




وصفة سهلة وبسيطة لتبيض الاسنان



وهى عبارة عن قطعة خبز أو بقسماط
مع ملعقة صغيرة من عسل النحل يتم حرق الخبز على النار 
حتى تصبح سوداء تماماً..
ثم تسحق لتحويلها إلى رماد ناعم .. يخلط هذا 
الرماد مع عسل النحل لصنع عجينة.

تستخدم هذه العجينة في دعك الأسنان.. 
هذه الوصفة لها نتيجة باهرة في تبيض 
الاسنان وإزالة مختلف الرواسب والصبغات

​







نصيحة جانبية ،،،



حـــذر الأطباء في لندن من رش العطر على طرفي الرقبة
الذي قد يؤدي إلى تكوين بقــع واضحــة على بشرة الرقبة تسمى 
Polkodermi و هذه البقعة لايمكن إزالتها إلا بواسطة الليزر .

ويفسر الأطباء ذلك بكون بشرة الرقبة أقل سماكة و أكثر تحسسا من أي منطقة  أخرى بالجسم
و هي تتعرض لأشعة الشمس قبل الوجه التي تترك بصمتها 
و تغير لون البشرة و مادة الكحول في العطور ليست هي السبب و إنما الزيوت  الروائح .
ولذلك ينصح الخبراء باستعمال العطر في المناطق التي لا تتعرض لأشعة الشمس


المــــــــــراه الحامل

إن الاعتناء بالبشرة بالنسبة للحامل لا يختلف أبدًا عن المرأة العادية ولكن  يزيد عليه بعض الأشياء، 

وهذا يكون في الخطوات التالية: ـ


الغذاء: إن الغذاء السليم من أهم العناصر التي يقوم عليها جمال بشرتك، 

وبالنسبة للحامل يكون الموضوع مكثفًا عن المرأة العادية، 
فيجب أن تتبع نظامًا غذائيًا سليمًا يتضمن العناصر الأساسية للغذاء.
وهذه العناصر عبارة عن البروتينات والفيتامينات والكربوهيدرات والنشويات  والدهون، 





ـ القيام بالرياضة الخاصة بالحوامل: مثل رياضة السير على الأقدام، ولكن في  الفترات التي يحددها الطبيب،

فعندما تقوم الحامل بالمشي في أثناء الصباح المبكر تستنشق الهواء النقي  وتتعرض لأشعة الشمس (فيتامين «د»)
في أثناء الصباح المبكر من 6 صباحًا إلى 10 صباحًا هذا يساعد على انتعاش  البشرة
وأخذ الكمية من أشعة الشمس والهواء النقي بقدر ما تحتاج إليه البشرة. 

ـ استخدام الماسكات الطبيعية والصناعية. ـ  

عمل حمامات بخار للوجه وهذا يساعد على نظافة الوجه وعدم تراكم 

ـ عدم ترك المكياج أوقاتًا طويلة على الوجه لأنه يسد مسام الوجه ولا يتيح  الفرصة للوجه والبشرة بأن تتنفس فيسبب الحبوب. 

ـ قبل النوم يجب تنظيف البشرة من المكياج أو الشوائب التي يمكن أن تكون  عالقة عليها من الجو وهذا بماء فاتر.

ـ دهن الوجه والجسم باللوشن المناسب له ليعطي نعومة وجمالاً للبشرة ويستحسن  بعد الاستحمام مباشرة. 

ـ تدليك الوجه باللوشن صباحًا عندما تستيقظين بعد غسل الوجه بماء فاتر وقبل  النوم. 

ـ الاعتدال وضبط مواعيد النوم 


ـ بالنسبة الحامل التي تفضل ارتداء البنطلون، 

وهنا البنطلون له صفات معينة بأن يكون خصره من المطاط ويتميز بالاتساع وهذا  يسهل الحركة ويجلب الراحة،
والبلوزة أيضًا تكون واسعة وفضفاضة ومريحة.











_مكياج منـ عند _













بكل صيف بيصير اللون المفضل للجميع 
الالوان البرونزية او البنية
وذلك لذهابنا للبحروتعرضنا لأشعة الشمس 
وتغيير لون بشرتنا إللى اللون البني او البرونزي 
وبهيك بيكون بدنا مكياج يعطينا رونق اكثر 












































*يتبـــــــــــــــــــــــع*​


----------



## بحبــــــــــك يا يسوع (28 مارس 2010)

*





جمال وأنوثة  شفتيكِ 


خبراء التجميل والمكياج يؤكدون أن الجمال والأنوثة يتجليان على شفتيك,**
فهماالمكان الأبرز الذي يظهر عليه المكياج,
لذلك عليك أن تكتشفي اسرار ماكياج الشفاه
لتتقني تلوينهما بشكل يزيد من جمالك اولا



علمي أن شفاهك تحتاج إلى الإهتمام والعناية **
وعليك استخدام المقشر ثم الكريم المرطب لحمايتهما
من التشقق والجفاف


وذلك منعا من ظهور التجاعيد في المنطقة.. **
وبإمكانك استخدام قليل من عصير الليمون 
مع قطرات من زيت الزيتون كمقشر لشفتيك
ثم مرري فرشاة أسنان عليهما بنعومة
ثم دلكيهما بطريقة دائريةبهدف
تقشيرهماولتنشيط الدورة الدموية
ثم رطيبهمابقليل من العسل الطبيعي.. 

تحديد الشفاه: **

لقلم تحديد الشفاه**




**


كثر من وظيفة: **


- فهو يقوم برسم شكل الشفاه سواء كماهي أم لتعديلهما.. **

- يضبط أحمرالشفاة ضمن حدوده ويمنع إنزلاقه أوتسربه.. **


- يساهم في منحك شفاه متقنة بشكلها ولونها**




**

من خلال التأثير البصري الذي يتركه.. **

طريقة إستخدام محدد وتوزيع أحمر الشفاه: **

- ضعي مسحة من أساسك كقاعدة للون **




**

لكي يساعد على تساوي وثبات اللون.. **

- خططي الشفتين بالمحدد بحيث يكون أغمق**




**

من لون أحمر الشفاه بدرجة واحدة.. **

- لفرش أحمر الشفاه استخدمي فرشاة الشفاة**




**

لتحصلي على تحكم أكثر في إتجاه عملية **

التلوين ولوني البشفتين من ركنيهماوصولا إلى منتصفهم**
ا





- اضغطي على الشفتين برفق بورقة منديل**




**

ثم ضعي من احمرالشفاه مرة أخرى.. **

-أزيلي الزوائد إذا وجد **




**

- للحصول على شفتين مطفأة **


( غير لامعة ) وزعي قليلا عليهما ببودرة حرة بواسطة فرشاة البودرة.. **




**

- للحصول على شفتين لامعتين **


استعملي ملمع الشفاه ( جلوس ) فوق احمر الشفاه ويفضل وضعه بمنتصف الشفتين..**




**

- لمزيد من الجاذبية والجمال لسهرتك اضيفي بعض حبات الستراس **




**



&القناع الأول لنضارة البشرة  وتبيضها..&**


مميز عندي وهو قناع القشطة للنضارة الفورية هذا يخلي الوجه التعبان كله  حيوية ونضارة في دقايق وينفع قبل المناسبات ((تشترين قشطة التاج ))أذا  تعرفونها هذي أحسن نوع بالنسبة ليه وممكن تبدلينها بنوع ثاني وتعملينها  قناع على الوجه وتخلينه ألين ينشف على وجهك تماما وبعدها غسليه فقط بالماء  لاتستخدمين الصابون وشوفي النضارة الفورية رايح يكون وجهك زي البيبي  بالبياض والنضارة والنعومة جربيه وتعالي علميني بالنتيجة العجيبة ..**



&..القناع الثاني للنضارة  والتوريد..&**

قناع ((الطحينة +المره ))تطحنين قطعة من المره وتخلطينها بقليل طحينة  وتفردينها على الوجه وتخلينها على وجهك ربع ساعة وتغسلينها مع المداومة  تصفي الوجه وتورده وتعطيه نضارة..**




&..القناع الثالث لتوريد البشرة  وشدها..&**

قناع(( بياض بيضة + ملعقة حلبة مطحونة زي البودرة ))هذا القناع مشهور من  وصفات الجمال يبيض الوجه ويشده تخلينه ألين ينشف شويه وبعدين غسليه ..**




&..القناع الرابع لنضارة وأشراق  الوجه..&**


قناع (ملعقة حلبة +ملعقتين قشطة )تخلط مع بعض وتدهن على الوجه حتى ينشف  القناع ونغسله فقط بالماء وبعدين ندهن الوجه بموية ورد لتسكير المسام  وأنعاش البشرة..**




&..القناع الخامس لشد بشرة الوجه  ..&**


ربع كوب قشطة +موزة مقشرة+كبسولة فيتامين أي أهرسي المكونات مع بعض بعدين  أعمليها قناع على الوجه والرقبة لمدة 10 دقايق بعدين أمسحيها..**




&..القناع السادس لأزالة التجاعيد  ..&**


أخلطي حلبة مطحونة +خميرة فورية+لبن زبادي كميات متساوية بحيث تحصلين على  قناع متماسك خليه على وجهك ساعة وغسليه وكثريه على منطقة تحت العين  والتجاعد لوسويتيه كل يوم صدقيني بتلقين نتائج رائعة ..**




**

&..القناع السابع لأزالة الرؤؤس  السوداء وتصفية الوجه وتبيضه..&**



وهذي وصفة **مغربية لأزالة الرؤؤس السوداء جربتها  وعجبتني كثيييييير أخذتها من النت زمان والله جدا ممتازة تخلي الوجه زي  المرايه..وهي تجيبين قطعة جبنة كيري وتهرسينها مع قليل موية ورد وتخلينها  ألين تنشف على وجهك بعدين تعرضين وجهك لبخار ماء فيه قليل قطرات من الليمون  ورق نعناع وبابونج أو أي شي منهذي الأشياء المهم تعرضين وجهك لبخار الماء  المتصاعد وتحطين فوق راسك فوطة علشان تستفيدين من البخارلمدة ربع ساعه  بعدين أمسح وجهك وخذي زيت اللوز الحلوو أو الجلسرين السائل وأدهني وجهك مع  مساج للوجه بعدها جيبي كلينكس ومسحي وجهك مظبوط بالكلينكس وخصوصا أماكن  الرؤؤس السووداء وبعدين أمسحي وجهك بأسكينول الليمون علشان تعقم المسام  وتنظف الوجه وتبيضه وبعدها حطي أي قناع لتسكير المسام شوفي النتايج  الحلوووه بعدين ..هذي القناع لأزالة الرؤؤس السوداء تعملينه مره بالأسبوع  مع المحافظة على عملية تنظيف الوجه يوميا علشان ماترجع الرؤؤس السوداء مره  ثانية..




&..القناع الثامن لتوريد  البشرة..&**



أنا عملته وعجبتني نتايجه (تاخذين لب البندوره يعني اللب الموجود داخل  الطماطم )تطحنينه وتدهنين به وجهك وتخلينه 5 دقايق وتغسلينه وشوفي وجهك كيف  بيصير مورد من أول مره..**




&..القناع التاسع لتبيض وتصفية الوجه  ..&**


وهو (مره +حلبة +خميرة فورية)طبعا نغلي ملعقتين حلبة في نص كاسه مويه ألين  تجي تقريبا نص فنجان ونخليها تبرد شويه ونضيف لها قطعة من المره وملعقة  خميرة فورية نقلبها ونخليها زي المرهم وبعدين نعمل بها ماسك على الخدود  ألين تنشف هذا الماسك ينفخ الخدود ويوردها ويبيضها وتخلينه على البشرة ألين  ينشف وأبتعدي عن الأنف علشان ماينتفخ فقط على الخدود والأماكن اللي تبينها  تنتفخ فقط..**



&..القناع العاشر لنضارة وتبيض  الوجه..&**


هذا القناع عبارة عن (ملعقة حليب نيدو بودرة +ملعقتين عصير برتقال أو  ملعقتين حليب أبوقوس )هذا يبيض ويعطي نضارة للوجه..**
..

يتبــــــــــــــــــــــع*​


----------



## بحبــــــــــك يا يسوع (28 مارس 2010)

*





*\\ أظـافـر \\* **

نصائح لأظافر أجمل طوال الصيف**

أظافر اليدين والقدمين تحتاج لعناية خاصة في الصيف خاصة مع موضة الصنادل  والاحذية المفتوحة. والأظافر الجميلة المعتنى بها والمرسومة بألوان جميلة  تبرز جمال أصابع القدمين واليدين. هذه مجموعة من النصائح التي تساعدك في  الحصول على أظافر جميلة طوال الصيف. **




**



**




**




**





**




**





* *هذه  الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائيا . إضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بكامل  حجمها . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 578x361 وحجمها 28 كيلو بايت .



**

كيف تحافضين على جمال عينيك **

العين من أكثر المناطق الحساسة في الوجه ، لذا فهي تحتاج لعناية فائقة و  خاصة حتى لا تتعرض للأمراض**
الخطيرة التى تؤثر عليها ، ويقدم لكِ الأطباء بعض النصائح التى تساعدك في  الحفاظ على عينيكِ 
- إذا دخل جسم غريب في العين فلا تفركي عينيكِ قصد إخراجه منها فإن الفرك  قد يكون سبب في تثبيت ذلك 
الجسم فيها ,والأفضل ان تقفلي العين قليلاً حتى تسيل الدموع وتخرجها 
- إذا احمرت الجفون بفعل الهواء والغبار فلاعلاج لها سوى غسلها بماء مذاب  به ملح الطعام. 
- ومن الخطأ التحذيق طويلاً بنور الشمس أو موقد النار أو نور الصباح فذلك  مضعف للبصر .
- مهما تكن العين سليمة وقوية فلابد من إراحتها من العمل كل بضع دقائق وذلك  بقفلها برهة .
إذا أردتِ أن تقومي بأي عمل يجب أن يكون النور أتيا من اليسار لا من اليمين  ولا من أمام الوجه.
- عليكِ تجنب الأنتقال السريع من الحراره إلى البروده أو من الظلام إلى  النور 
- من كان معتاداَ على استعمال النظارات يجب نزعها كل برهة وقفل العينين  لراحتها

يتبــــــــــــــــــع*             1- التقليل من استعمال الماء الساخن والصابون وحفظ الأظافر جافة بقدر  الإمكان وذلك بسرعة تجفيف الأظافر بعد الانتهاء من استعمال الماء والصابون  مباشرة. 2- تقليم الأظافر إذا كانت هشة، والحرص على قصها والاحتفاظ بها قصيرة وذلك  حتى تعود إلى حالتها الطبيعية وذلك إذا كانت تعاني من المشاكل.   3- الرفق بالأظافر أثناء عملية الباديكير وعدم استخدام العنف في إزالة طلاء  الأظافر.   4- الحرص على غسل الأظافر جيدا بعد استعمال المركبات الكيماوية التي قد  تسبب تلونا في الأظافر.   5- تجنب عادة الضغط على أطراف الأصابع.   6- عدم استخدام المركبات التي تستخدم لزيادة صلابة الأظافر لأنها قد تؤدي  إلى نتائج عكسية.   7- الإسراع في علاج الأمراض الفطرية التي تصيب الأظافر والأمراض الجلدية  التي تصيب الجلد حول الأظافر أو التي تؤدي إلى تغييرات في الأظافر.   8- تعاطي مركبات الحديد والكالسيوم أثناء الحمل والرضاعة وفي دور النقاهة  من الأمراض​​


----------



## بحبــــــــــك يا يسوع (28 مارس 2010)

.. طريقه تخلي حواجبك روعه بدون نمص ​ 
فن تضبيط  الحواجب من غير نمص ​ 





​ 
لاْنه مثل  ماتعرفون ​ 
((لعن الله  النامصة والمتنمصه ))​ 
وهذه الطريقة  تخلي حواجبك مرتبه بعنايه ​ 
بس اهم شي طبقي  بهدوء ..​ 

والآن نبدأ  الخطوات​ 


اولا شي كيفية  اخفاء الشعر الزائد فى الحواجب ؟​ 

الحل هو استعمال  كونسيلر من ديور كانه قلم ​ 





​ 
و ثم وضع بودرة  بواسطة اسفنجة ناعمة




​ 
ثاني شي نقوم  بتمشيط الحواجب ​ 




​ 
ومن ثم تهذيبها  بالشكل المناسب كما الصوره​ 




​ 
نقوم و بواسطة  فرشاة ويفضل ماركة فور ايفر ​ 
بخطوط مائلة كما  في الصورة​ 




​ 


او بشدو بنى و  فرشاة مائلة وحادة ​ 
تلاقيها في بودي  شوب ​ 




​ 
وبعدين تصير  حواجبك روووعة​ 


الان تعلمي كيف  تكحلي عينيك ​ 
ضعي الكحل  السائل عند الركن الداخلي للعين مع شد الجلد بيدك الأخرى قليلا 
مرريها على طول خط الرموش العليا  بحركة سريعة الى ان تصلي الى الركن الخارجي للعين متجهه الى الخارج ؛  بالنسبه للعيون الصغيرة 
من الأفضل الا تخططي الرموش السفلى  استعملي ظل عيون فاتح ثم استخدمي قلم ابيض وارسمي في داخل العين لكي توسع  العين الصغيرة.
بعد ذلك استخدمي ماسكارا للرموش  العليا والسفلى اما بالنسبه للعين الكبيرة مرري قلم كحل اسود على الحافه  الداخليه السفلى للعين واستمري الى الركن الداخلي للعين . ​ 

ثم ضعي ماسكارا من  فوق واسفل الرموش لتضيف لكي اللمسه النهائيه ​ 
بإمكانك استخدام  الظل لرسم العين بدل الكحل السائل بواسطة الفرشاة الخاصه برسم العين فرشي  عليه قليلا من ظل العيون الغامق وابدأي بالرسم بخفه متناهية 
خططي الرموش السفلى بواسطة قلم الكحل  على الحافة الداخلية السفلى للعين واستمري بالرسم الى الركن الداخلي للعين 
يتبــــــــــــــع​​


----------



## بحبــــــــــك يا يسوع (28 مارس 2010)

«¸.•'´ كيف تختارين الملابس...؟ كيف تحددين تناسق  ألالوان.. `'•.¸» 
كيف تختارين الملابس  ؟كيف تحددين تناسق ألالوان؟هل تختارين المريح ام الانيق ام الرخيص؟السطور  المقبلة ما تجاوبك على هذا الأسئلة المتعددة
اختيار الملابس من جهة الأناقة ووتنسيق الألوان
نفضل اختيار الملابس المريحة والانيقة في نفس الوقت مع الابتعاد عن الاقمشة  الضعيفة والملابس المعقدة في التركيب والارتداء فمثلا يمكنك ارتداء هذه  التيشرتات مع هذه التنورة وهذه الشنطة:-











هذه مثال لمجموعة ذكية من الملابس فلا يشترط على ان يكون الشكل جميعة لونا  واحد فهذه تسمى موضة الابتذال ايزاد حد التناسق في الألوان فأصبح صعب على  العين روأياه نشوف مجموعة اخرى ...



















التناسق في الاوان































يــــتـــــــــــــــبــــع​​


----------



## بحبــــــــــك يا يسوع (28 مارس 2010)

الطريقة الصحيحة لعمل السشوار ........ 






قبل السيشوار 

1-عمل حمام زيت أو كريم للشعر قبل استخدام السيشوار
يحمي الشعر من تطاير الزيوت الطبيعية عند اندفاع
الهواء الساخن وأيضاً يعطي شعرك شكلاً أجمل وملمساً أنعم.
2- تطبيق كريم خاص بالسيشوار على الشعر قبل البدء مباشرة 
في استعمال المجفف، واكتفي بكمية قليلة جداً على الشعر المبلل.
3- اختاري مجفّفاً كهربائياً بقوة 3000 فولت حتى
تستطيعي تنفيذ التسريحة التي تريدينها بسهولة.
4- احرصي على غسيل شعرك جيداً وتجفيفه بالفوطة
ولا تمسكي المجفف بيدك المبللة أو إن كان شعرك يقطر ماءً بعد الغسيل.
5- لا تستخدمي السيشوار على شعر جاف حتى لا تحترق خصلاته.
6- قسمي شعرك إلى خصلات باستخدام مشابك الشعر البلاستيكية











ابدئي الآن

1- اضبطي اتجاه هواء السيشوار بحيث لا يصطدم بوجهك أو أذنيك،
واجعليه دائماً متجهاً إلى الأسفل.
2- اختاري الفرش المناسبة لطول وكثافة شعرك:
أ‌- إذا كان شعرك طويلاً وكثيفاً اختاري الفرشاة الكبيرة.
ب‌- إذا كان شعرك قصيراً اختاري الفرشاة الصغيرة.
ج- إذا كان شعرك متوسط الطول اختاري فرشاة متوسطة الحجم.

3- ضعي الفرشاة أسفل خصلة الشعر وامسكي المجفف
من الوسط حتى تستطيعي التحكم فيه جيداً.
4- ابدئي بعمل ضربات خفيفة بالهواء الساخن بداية من
الجذور لتصلي حتى الأطراف وكرري ذلك مرات عدة ثم 
اسحبي الهواء على كامل الخصلة.
5- احرصي على جعل السيشوار فوق الفرشاة دائماً،
وخاصة في عمل أطراف الشعر الملفوفة.
6- كرري ذلك على جميع خصل الشعر ماعدا المقدمة







المقدمة

- فلابد أن تبدئي بعمل السيشوار من الجبهة إلى الخلف
وأن تلفي الشعر حول الفرشاة.. قومي بعمل ضربات متتالية 
من السيشوار وكرري ذلك، ثم ابعدي السيشوار قليلاً حتى 
يبرد شعرك ولا يجهد، وأعيدي الكرة مرة أخرى، وكرري
ذلك على الخصلتين الباقيتين.
- احرصي على عدم تنفيذ هذه الخطوات داخل الحمام،
ويفضل عدم إدخال أي جهاز كهربائي إلى الحمام حتى
تتجنبي أخطار الصعق الكهربائي نظراً لتواجد الماء
وخاصة في المغطس (البانيو).
- لا تكثري من استخدام المجفف بلا داعي، واجعلي ذلك
فقط في المناسبات والاستقبالات الخاصة حتى
لا يجف شعرك ويتقصف.
- اتركي شعرك يجف طبيعياً إذا كان لديك الوقت الكافي،
فالشعر المجفف طبيعياً له رونقه الخاص أيضاً.
- قومي بعمل حمام زيت مرتين أسبوعياً إذا كنت
ممن يستعملن السيشوار بصفة مستمرة







طريقة وضع الماسكارا بالصور المتحركة 

الأولــــــى 

استخدمي مُنظم الرموش ( اللي يشبه المقص ) رتبي  الرموش 







الثـــانيــــة 







ارسمي خط بالكحل على الجفن على امتداد العين ثم  اسحبي بإصبعك للأعلى

لنشر اللون لعمل ظل للرسمه

الثـــالثــة 






ضعي الماسكارا على بدايات منبت الرموش واسحبيها إلى  أطراف الرموش

و حركيها يمينا ويسارا لتتخلل بين الرموش ثم للأعلى 

الرابــعــة 






للرموش السفلى ضعي خط من الماسكارا أفقي على الرموش  من اليمين لليسار و العكس،

ثم نفس طريقة الرموش العليا خللي فرشاة الماسكارا  بين الرموش من منبتها إلى الأطراف

عندما تنشف الماسكارا أعيدي الكرة من جديد لتكون  بلون أغمق وجذاب 














الشعر المسترسل والمكياج الهادئ سمات  اللوك الجديد للربيع المقبل 
لازال الشعر المنسدل الناعم الذي يعطى لمسه أنوثة وسحر للعارضات موضة خلال  الربيع القادم. 
والشعر المرفوع علي شكل كعكة من الموضات التي ظهرت في عروض الازياء والتي  تناسب حرارة فصل الصيف. 


توكة الرأس او البندانا ظهرت ايضا خلال عروض الازياء ويمكن ان ترتديها في  المساء باللون الاسود علي فستان سهرة.







هذه  الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائيا . إضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بكامل  حجمها . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 992x500 وحجمها 55 كيلو بايت .










يتبـــــــــــــــــــــــع​


----------



## بحبــــــــــك يا يسوع (28 مارس 2010)

*أحمر الشفاه..اختاري ما يناسبك!* 

يبدأ الأمر مبكراً،  عندما تقف الفتاة الصغيرة إلى جانب أمها تراقبها وهي تقابل المرآة و تضع  أحمر الشفاه.. وما هي إلا لحظات بعد أن تخرج الأم من غرفتها لتبدأ الفتاة  الصغيرة بتجربة ألوان أحمر الشفاه على شفتيها الصغيرتين ووجهها البريء حتى  يغدو كخريطة من الألوان..

أحمر الشفاه من أدوات الزينة الرئيسية للمرأة التي لا يمكنها الاستغناء عنه  لما يضفيه من رونق وجمال على البشرة إذ ينعكس بريق الشفاه وجمالها على  جمال الوجه فيزيده تألقا وجمالا .. وتضيف العناية بها للوجه إشراقا..

اختاري ما يناسب لون بشرتك:

إن احمر الشفاه من الأشياء الملفتة للانتباه دائما فإذا كنت موفقه في  اختيار اللون الذي يناسبك فان الماكياج يكون أكثر إشراقا ويضفي على شكلك  جمالا وإذا كنت غير موفقه في اختيار اللون المناسب سينعكس الأمر سلباً على  مظهرك.

الغرض من تجربة أحمر الشفاه على ظهر اليد هو معرفة مدى ملاءمة لونه للون  بشرتك. إذ لابد أن يكون هناك توافق وانسجام بين لون بشرتك ولون شفتيك؛ لذا  يجب اختيار لون أحمر الشفاه المناسب بحسب لون البشرة..
فصاحبات البشرة السمراء لديهم مساحة أكبر من الاختيار حيث تناسبهم أغلب  الألوان المتوفرة مثل الأحمر والأرجواني والباستيل والبيج والبرتقالي... 

_وفي حال كانت البشرة سمراء والشعر أسود فإن أغلب الألوان تكون مناسبة،  ولاسيما الأحمر والأرجواني والبنفسجي، أما إذا كانت البشرة قمحية والشعر  أسود فإن جميع درجات اللون الأحمر والألوان الترابية واللون الموف والألوان  البنية والبيج تكون هي الأنسب.

_وإن كانت البشرة شاحبة فإن ما يناسبها هو الأحمر اللامع بدرجات اللون  الوردي خاصة الفاتح منها .

_ولصاحبة البشرة البيضاء والشعر الأشقر ينصح باختيار درجات الألوان الزهرية  والبرتقالية، كما أن اللون الأحمر يناسب جداً صاحبات البشرة البيضاء  ويزيدها إشراقاً. وتناسب صاحبة الشعر الأحمر الألوان أحمر البنية  والبرونزية.

*ويفضل البعض استخدام الألوان التي تكون كألوان الشفاه الطبيعية كالبني ـ  الزهري ـ البيج المزهر ـ الوردي.







طريقة وضع أحمر الشفاه:

- ضعي قليلا من الفازلين على قطعة قطنية نظيفة وضعيها علي شفتيك جيدا ثم  اتركيها لمدة دقيقتين. 

- حددي شفتيك بقلم التحديد، وليكن لونه مطابقا للون احمر الشفاه الذي  تستخدميه، وحاولي أن يكون التحديد رقيقا وغير غامق أو مبالغ فيه.

- لتتجنبي التصاق لون أحمر الشفاه بأسنانك، عضي على منديل من الورق لإزالة  اللون الفائض. إذا كنت من ذوات البشرة الدهنية وتعانين من خروج اللون عن خط  الشفاه بعد وضعه بفترة ضعي كريم أساس على شفتيك وحدديها بالقلم ثم ضعي  طبقة من البودرة الخفيفة على الشفتين. 

إذا شعرت أن اللون يبدو صارخاً مرري قلم تحديد بلون أغمق على الشفاه  لتغطيتها تماما ثم ضعي طبقة خفيفة من الملمع.

ضعي أحمر الشفاه بواسطة فرشاه تملأ كافة زوايا الفم بدءا من الوسط إلى  الزوايا. 

لتبدو أكثر نعومة ضعي لون أحمر الشفاه.. وكذلك ضعي بين شفتيك منديل ورقياً  واضغطي عليه بين الشفتين لتجفيفه، ثم ضعي لمسة أخرى من أحمر الشفاه، ثم ضعي  منديلا مره أخرى بين الشفتين وضعي بعدها طبقة لامعة شفافة في وسط الفم. 

للحصول على شفتين مطفأة (غير لامعة) وزعي قليلا عليهما ببودرة حرة بواسطة  فرشاة البودرة.. وإن أردت شفتين لامعتين استعملي ملمع الشفاه فوق أحمر  الشفاه ويفضل وضعه بمنتصف الشفتين.. 

ولمزيد من الجاذبية والجمال لسهرتك أضيفي بعض حبات الستراس على شفتيك.

*لثبات أحمر الشفاه لمدة أطول أطبقي شفتيك على بعض بعد وضع أحمر الشفاه  وامسحي أي زيادة من الجوانب ثم ضعي فوقهما طبقة رقيقة من البودرة الرخوة  الطرية (البودرة المائية مثلا) ثم ضعي أحمر الشفاه مرة أخرى. 

*لجعل الشفاه لامعة ضعي طبقة رقيقة من ملمع الشفاه الشفاف فوق أحمر شفاهك  أو ضعيه دون أحمر شفاه. 

*لشكل أكثر جاذبية ضعي ملمع شفاه براقا في منتصف الشفاه تماماً ليعطي ضوءا  مبهجا لتبدو الشفاه مشرقة غير عابسة.

*للسهرة ضعي ملمعا فضيا أو ذهبيا أو ملمعا به الكثير من الألوان فوق أحمر  الشفاه لتكوني شفاهك براقة ومثيرة. 

ومن الأفضل الاحتفاظ بلونين من أحمر الشفاه: أحدهما فاتح لاستعماله في  الصباح، والآخر غامق للمساء، ولابد من تناغم العين والشفة.. إذا كانت  العينان ظلهما ثقيلا لابد أن يكون أحمر الشفاه فاتح والعكس إذا كان ظل  العينين فاتح يكون احمر الشفاه غامق ..

فرشاة الشفاه: جميع محترفي فن التجميل يضعون أحمر الشفاه بالفرشاة، خاصة  عند استعمال الألوان القوية؛ لأن الفرشاة تجعل اللون يدوم أكثر وتضبط 
طرق العناية بالشفتين 

يكمن سر جمال الشفاه في العناية بها وعدم إهمالها، لذا لا تعتمدي فقط على  أحمر الشفاه لإبراز جمالها.. فالشفاه بحاجة إلى رعاية وعناية؛ لأنها مغطاة  بطبقة رقيقة وضعيفة من الجلد الذي يسهل تشققه وجفافه، مما يجعلها تبدو  ذابلة باهتة بلا حيوية.

بعد أن تغسلي وجهك امسحي شفتيك بفوطة مبللة بماء دافئ، ثم ضعي الكريم  المرطب واتركيه قليلا ليمتصه الجلد، ثم استخدمي فرشاة أسنان ناعمة جدا، ضعي  عليها القليل من مستحضر الفازلين، 
وحوليها بشكل دائري فوق الشفاه لإزالة أي خلايا ميتة وبإمكانك استخدام قليل  من عصير الليمون مع قطرات من زيت الزيتون كمقشر لشفتيك ثم مرري فرشاة  أسنان عليهما بنعومة ثم دلكيهما بطريقة دائرية بهدف تقشيرهما ولتنشيط  الدورة الدموية ثم رطيبهما بقليل من العسل الطبيعي.. 

*ادهني شفتيك كل ليلة بمادة مرطبة للشفتين كزبده الكاكاو، وتأكدي أنها  خالية من أي مادة كيماوية قد تسبب لك حساسية. 

*تحتاج الشفاه إلى حماية من أشعة الشمس حيث يوضع كريم الأساس الخاص بالشفاه  حولها.

*اعلمي أن شفاهك تحتاج إلى الاهتمام والعناية وعليك استخدام المقشر ثم  الكريم المرطب لحمايتهما من التشقق والجفاف؛ وذلك منعا من ظهور التجاعيد في  المنطقة..

*يجب إزالة أحمر الشفاه تماماً لتحولي دون جفاف بشرة شفتيك وخشونتها،  والشفاه تحتاج إلى ترطيب بانتظام؛ لأنها عرضة بصفة خاصة لتأثير الشمس  والريح اللذان يفي اتجاه الداخل بادئة من ركن شفتيك إلى وسطهما ثم امسحي  برفق على الشفتين بمنديل ورق لتجفيفهما.

صبي قليلاً من مزيل الماكياج على قطعة رطبة من القطن أو منديل من الورق  وامسحي شفتيك برفق في اتجاه الداخل بادئة من ركن شفتيك إلى وسطهما ثم امسحي  برفق على الشفتين بمنديل ورق لتجفيفهما.

*بعد إزالة أحمر الشفاه، استعملي مرطب شفاه مستحضراً لهذا الغرض أو استعملي  بلسما.


نصائح وتحذيرات

- وضع أحمر الشفاه في البراد يساعد على الحفاظ على جودته لفترة استخدام  أطول. 

- لا تحاولي تجربة أحمر شفاه معروض أثناء تسوقك فقد يسبب لك ذلك أمراض  حساسية...عوضاً عن تجربته على الشفاه يمكنك إجراء التجربة على طرف إصبعك  فهذه المنطقة هي الأقرب للون وتكوين منطقة الشفاه. 

- إذا كانت التجاعيد تحيط بمنطقة الشفاه فننصح باستخدام أحمر شفاه لامع  وخفيف بدلاً عن المستحضر المطفي الثقيل. 

- لكي تفرقي المستحضر الجيد عن سواه، امسحيه على ظهر يدك بإصبعك، فإذا ظل  ثابتاً فمعنى ذلك أنه من نوع جيد، أما إذا بهت لونه. فلا تشتريه فهذا يعني  أنه لا غير جيد. 

- بعض السيدات يشكون حساسية تجاه أحمر الشفاه، وذلك بسبب احتوائه على  العطور التي تمنحه الرائحة الذكية، فإذا كنت تعانين المشكلة ذاتها اختاري  أحمر شفاه خالياً من العطور. 

- الألوان الفاتحة واللامعة تجعل الشفتين تبدوان أكبر، بينما الألوان  الداكنة وغير اللامعة تجعلهما تبدوان أصغر. 

- لا تستخدمي الألوان اللؤلؤية الزاهية إذا كانت شفتاك متشققتين أو جافتين  بطبيعتهما لأن ذلك سيبرزهما بشكل أكبر. 

- الألوان الغامقة جداً تظهر عيوب أسنانك، وتظهر اصفرارها لذلك حاولي  اختيار الألوان القوية دون أن تكون غامقة. 

أنواع احمر الشفاه: 

1- أحمر شفاه مطفي: اختاري تركيبة مطفية كريمية أفضل لشفتيك؛ لأن بعض  التركيبات المطفية تكون جافة وبالتالي تظهر الشفاه مشققة ومجففة.. 

2- أحمر الشفاه اللماع: تحتوي على كمية أقل من المواد الملونة وبالتالي  تعكس اللماعية التي نراها، بإمكانك وضعه على أحمر شفاه مطفي للتخفيف من حدة  لونه.. 

3- ملمع الشفاه : يضيء الوجه ويبرز الشفتين بكاملهما ويرطبهما.. 

4- قلم التحديد: وهو ضروري لتحديد الشفتين كما يضبط أحمر الشفاه ضمن حدوده  ويمنع انزلاقه أو تسربه..
يتبـــــــــــــــع​


----------



## بحبــــــــــك يا يسوع (28 مارس 2010)

خلطــات للبشـــره  الــدهنيـــــــهx 
يجب الاهتمام بتنظيف البشره الدهنيه جيدا للتخلص من الدهون  الزائده فتغسل ثلاث مرات يوميا على الاقل بالماء والصابون ويفضل ان تكون  المره الاخيره بالماء الساخن قبل النوم..

تستعمل ماده قابضه لقفل مسام الجلد لمنع تراكم الدهون الزائده بها.. وافضل  وسيله لذلك استخدام عصير الليمون..

يجب الاهتمام بعمل مساج للجلد سواء اثناء غسل الوجه او دون ذلك بغرض تخليص  المسام من الدهون المترسبه بها..

ينصح بعمل حمام بخار للوجه لتنظيف المسام والتخلص من الرؤس السوداء وعمل  قناع منظف اسبوعيا.

يجب الاقلال من تناول البهارات والتوابل الحريفه والمشروبات الساخنه جدا  لانها تزيد من افراز الدهون..


::*::*::*::

قناع الطماطم للبشره الدهنيه : 

تعتبر الطماطم من افضل ما يعتمد عليه لتضييق مسام الوجه لمفعولها القابض  للبشره 
المكونات : ثمره طماطم + قشر نصف ليمونه + بعض القطرات من عصير الليمون 
الاستعمال : تهرس ثمره الطماطم ويظاف بشر قشر الليمون وعصيره ويوضع القناع  على البشره لمده 
ربع ساعه ثم يشطف بالماء الفاتر . 

::*::*::

قناع النشا لعلاج المسام الواسعه : 

يستخدم النشا لعلاج حبوب الوجه والمسام الواسعه وحروق الشمس بالاصافه لكونه  منضفا جيدا للبشره 
المكونات : ملعقه كبيره نشا + قليل من الماء الدافئ + قليل من زيت الزيتون 
الاستعمال : تدهن البشره اولا بزيت الزيتون ثم يخلط النشا بالماء ثم يوضع  على البشره لمده 20 
دقيقه ثم يشطف بالماء الدفئ 

::*::*::

الخيارالمطحون مع قليل من عصيرالليمون فهويخلصك من الدهن والحبوب الخفيفه

::*::*::

الأقنعة تعمليها بالترتيب عشان تحصلي  على أحسن النتائج

1- قناع التنظيف :.

2ملعقة عسل + 2ملعقة حليب مذوبة بملعقة ماء دافيء .
يخلط ويوزع على البشرة ويترك لمدة 30 دقيقة ثم نزيل القناع بقطنة مبلولة  بماء .


2- غسول قابض :. 

ماء بارد + ماء ورد .
أغسلي وجهك فيه بعد تنظيف القناع .


3- قناع التقشير :.

2ملعقة زبادي +2ملعقة شوفان + 2/1 ملعقة عسل .
تخلط وتوضع على البشرة ونفركها قليلا" وتترك لمدة 30 دقيقة ثم يشطف بماء  دافيء .


4- قناع مغذي :.

{2ملعقة عسل + ملعقة حليب بوردة } + ماء بارد .
يخلط العسل والحليب ويوزع على الوجه ويترك لمدة 30 دقيقة ثم ينظف بقطنة  مبلولة بماء ثم يغسل بماء بارد مضاف إليه ماء ورد . 


5- قناع ترطيب :.

2ملعقة عصير ليمون + 2ملعقة عسل +2 ملعقة مسحوق الخميرة . 
تخلط وتوضع على الوجه ثم تترك عليه لمدة ساعة ثم يشطف بماء دافيء ثم ماء  بارد . 


6- قناع لنضارة البشرة :. 

2/1 تفاحه + 2ملعقة عسل .
اهرسي التفاحة وضعي عليها العسل ثميوضع على البشرة لمدة 2/1 ساعة ثم يغسل  بماء دافيء


*لا  تسمحي لأيام الصيف الحارة والطويلة (بإذابتك) 
عليك ممارسة بعض الأنشطة التي تخفف عنك الشعور بالحر
وتعكر المزاج من جراء الحرارة الشديدة، كالسباحة وغيرها
من الأنشطة المنعشة. 






ارتدي دائماً ملابس خفيفة وذات ألوان فاتحة، مصنوعة من القطن 
أو تحتوي على بطانة تسمح للهواء البارد بالتدفق إلى بشرتك، وتسهل
عملية تبخر العرق. تحتاجين أيضا للراحة للقضاء على الحر، فالراحة 
من شأنها تخفيف نسبة الحرارة التي ينتجها جسمك.





احصلي على نوم كافٍ، وإذ كنت نشيطة بطبيعتك وحركية أو أن وظيفتك
تتطلب عملاً شاقاً، فعليك بأخذ فترات راحة في مكان بارد وهادئ ثم 
جربي العلاجات التالية لتغيير أيام الصيف الكسولة إلى أيام لطيفة ومنشطة. 
بردي على نفسك وانتعشي بالطعام والشراب
ابدئي بالأكثر أهمية: عليك شرب الماء بوفرة. 





الماء النقي ينظم حرارة الجسم، ويعوض عن خسارة الماء جراء التعرق، 
ويمنع التشنج من الحرارة. 
قد يحدث الجفاف فجأة، لذا فإنه من المهم أن تزيدي جرعات الماء
خلال هذا الجو الحار .. أكثر مما يتطلبه العطش. وهذا مهم جداً
للمسنين، الأطفال، ومن يعانون السمنة، والأشخاص الذين يبذلون جهداً في
العمل أو التمرينات الرياضية، والمرضى أو من يستخدمون دواء معيناً. 

في الصيف ، ابتعدي عن الكافيين، والمشروبات المليئة بالسكر، فهي تتسبب
بخسارة الكثير من السؤال في جسمك وتقلل من قدرة جسمك على الاحتفاظ ببرودته.  
وعليك بالشاي الأخضر أو المشروبات المصنوعة منه لأنها مبردة رائعة. 
بعد شرب الشاي الأخضر بقليل، ستتفتح مسام الجلد وستسقط حرارة جسمك
درجة أو درجتين. 

كذلك، الشاي الأخضر يساعد على التغلب على الإعياء، فهو يحسن المزاج 
ويقوي الروح، ويحفز نشاط الذاكرة والدماغ، ويحفز الطاقة والدورة الدموية. 

ومن المشروبات المفيدة في هذا الموسم الساخن، اشربي عصير الفواكة
والخضار فالعصائر غنية بالماء والأملاح المعدنية.
وفي جو شديد الحرارة، تساعد الأملاح جسمك في المحافظة على الماء بداخله.
وأفضل شيء آخر تقومين به للشعور بالانتعاش هو ظهورك بشكل جميل 
رغم الحرارة والرطوبة. إن حرارة الصيف والرطوبة تجعل وجهك يبدو منهكاً،
وإذا كنت تضعين المكياج فسيبدو أسوأ، بتلك الألوان المتناثرة والماسكرا
الذائبة، اختفاء كريم الأساس! 
لتحافظي على مكياجك منتعشاً خلال الصيف ، أقرئي  التالي: 
اختاري كريم أساس مرطب. فالمكياج المرطب يساعد على التوازن بين
درجة لون بشرتك وتأمين مظهر منتعش. 

بدلاً من بودرة حمر الخدود، استخدمي أحمر خدود من نوع جل أو سائل.
واختاري ألواناً طبيعية توحي بخدود صحية، وذات لمعان ووهج طبيعي 
في ضوء الشمس، ويدوم لفترة أطول. 
*

*كان  عليك استعمال بودرة مضغوطة، فاستعمليها بحدود حاولي استعمال مرطب
ملون خالٍ من الزيوت، واحملي معك أينما كنت بودرة لامتصاص الدهون 
وتجدينها على شكل أوراق في المتاجر المتخصصة، وذلك للتحكم بلمعان وجهك  أثناء اليوم



بدلاً من قلم تحديد الحاجبين، استخدمي جلاً بنفس اللون مخصصاً للحاجبين،
فاللون في القلم أو البودرة المخصصة قد يسيح على الوجه أو يزول مع
التعرق ورطوبة الجو، أما الجل فيبقى لأنه يلتصق 
حددي عينيك بظلال العيون وليس الكحل..






فقلم تحديد العيون أو الآي لاينر يحتويان على الشمع الذي يذوب 
في الحرارة ويجعلك تبدين بشعة! 
وحددي عينيك ببودرة ظلال العيون بعد ترطيب المنطقة المحيطة بها للون دائم .






وهناك طريقة واحدة للتحكم بذوبان الماسكارا، وهي باستعمال تركيبة مضادة 
للماء، والتي تدوم أطول وتقاوم المؤثرات. 






تفادي ملمع الشفاه في الصيف، فعندما يتعرض الملمع للحرارة، يسيل 
خارج حدود الشفاه، لذا استخدمي المحدد واختاري ألواناً مشرقة. 
وتفادي أحمر الشفاه المطفي أو الكريمي حيث يسيلان مع الحرارة أيضاً.
استخدمي المحدد لملء شفتيك وتحديدها






واتبعي ذلك بطبقة خفيفة جداً من مرطب الشفاه لترطيبها وإضفاء لمعة. 







تذكري أن هناك الكثير من الطرق لإنعاش نفسك وبيتك بشكل طبيعي أكثر.
ابدئي بتقييم مستوى الحرارة. إذا كنت تشعرين بقليل من الدفء جربي 
كأساً من الليمونادا بدلاً من تشغيل التكييف أوتوماتيكياً. فتبريد جسمك  بهذه 
الطريقة وغيرها بدلاً من هواء التكييف، أفضل لك، فهو صحي أكثر لك وللطبيعة.  







الأمراض المتعلقة بالحر..
التعرق هو آلية الجسم للتبريد الطبيعي، لتخليصه من الحرارة. وفي بعض  الحالات 
يصبح من الصعب على الجسم تبريد نفسه بشكل كافٍ، مما يسبب ارتفاعا سريعا
في الحرارة. وقد تقود درجة الحرارة المرتفعة جداً للجسم إلى الإصابة ببعض 
الأمراض المتعلقة بالحر. كالطفح أو الإعياء أو ضربة الشمس. 
إن الطفح، حالة مرضية مؤلمة وتظهر بشكل أكبر في طيات الجلد. ومن يعاني 
الطفح يسهل تعرضه أيضا للإعياء وضربة الشمس. خصوصا من يعانون تسلخات جلدية.  
ومن أعراض هذه الأمراض: صداع، إعياء، دوخة، ضعف العضلات، تشنج عضلي،
عطش، غثيان، تقيؤ، تنفس ضحل، تزايد في معدل نبضات القلب، تشنج ، رعشة،
وتغير في الحالة الذهنية، كالتشويش. 
وأثناء الطفح، يبدو الجلد أحمر، حاراً وجافاً، ودرجة حرارة الجسم عالية  جداً.
وفي الإعياء تكون درجة حرارة الجسم منخفضة لأقل من الطبيعي. 

تحيـــــــــــاتى لكـــــــــــم
((مشتاقه اكون ام))
*​


----------



## candy shop (28 مارس 2010)

موسوعه راااااااااااااااائعه 

شكرااااااااااااا ليكى 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------

